# How much eco complete?



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

you can do whatever you want. any of those methods will work. you need at least 1 lb of substrate per gallon and preferably 2


----------



## NOLACLS (Nov 3, 2003)

Ok so then a 20lb bag of eco and a 20lb bag of this other stuff should cut it. I was mainly wondering if one bag of eco would be enough as far as nutrients for the tank? Because they say 20lb on the bag but it has water in the bag....so I didnt know if I should use 2 bags of eco or 1 1/2 or just one would be fine.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

how much water does it hav4e in the bag? it can't account for TOOmuch right?


----------



## NOLACLS (Nov 3, 2003)

No idea...I have just seen people say stuff about the water...so I didnt know if it was a factor or not.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

gosh i hope it's not a big factor , i mean, paying for water when you want substratE?


----------



## NOLACLS (Nov 3, 2003)

Well its supposed to be water with some sort of trace elements and different stuff like that...im sure its not plane water....it better not be hahaha.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

No, don't use the gallon rule..it's worthless! Here is a formula for Eco-Complete and Tahitan Moon Sand. But wait, give me your dimensions!


----------



## NOLACLS (Nov 3, 2003)

Well its the foot print of a 20 tall but it bows out in the middle. So its 24w and 14 front to back in the middle and 12 on the ends. Also I am not useing the tahitan sand...its some other stuff my lfs had that might not be as fine as the TM.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Here's the formula-
lxwxdepth of substrate/amount of substrate per bag=how many bags you need...so let's give it a try
24"x14"x3"/558=1.8 or basically you'll need 2bags of Eco-Complete, but then you'll only need one 20lb bag of sand to top it off and you're set!


----------



## NOLACLS (Nov 3, 2003)

So 2 bags of eco and one bag of sand...wow that just seems like a lot hahaha. Now you did the #'s with 14....its only 14 at the most....it starts at 12 on the corners. No matter...I will order 2 bags and do what I need to so I can end up with a 3" layer. So it still should be fine if I have eco on the bottom and the sand on top? I know after plants get planted and unplanted it will mis some but for the most part I want the finer stuff on top. I would like to try some glosso and I read that they like a fine substrate


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Don't forget to partition off the very front of the tank so you have a single color substrate. You don't want to have an unsightly substrate line running across your aquascape.


----------



## NOLACLS (Nov 3, 2003)

SCMurphy said:


> Don't forget to partition off the very front of the tank so you have a single color substrate. You don't want to have an unsightly substrate line running across your aquascape.


Yep already thought of that. It will be a little more tricky on a BF tank but I already have an idea on how


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2003)

Raul-7 said:


> Here's the formula-
> lxwxdepth of substrate/amount of substrate per bag=how many bags you need...so let's give it a try
> 24"x14"x3"/558=1.8 or basically you'll need 2bags of Eco-Complete, but then you'll only need one 20lb bag of sand to top it off and you're set!


Hi Raul!

We're the number of 558 come from? 

Chung


----------



## cychow (Dec 29, 2003)

Raul-7 said:


> Here's the formula-
> lxwxdepth of substrate/amount of substrate per bag=how many bags you need...so let's give it a try
> 24"x14"x3"/558=1.8 or basically you'll need 2bags of Eco-Complete, but then you'll only need one 20lb bag of sand to top it off and you're set!


OOPs! I wasn't logged in when I wrote this. Please answer this one. 

We did the number of 558 come from? Is it converted from pounds to a different meassurement?

Chung


----------

